# SKY12065'S BIG ADVENTURE



## sky12065 (Jul 1, 2009)

Someone expressed that they were looking forward to my travelogue on my current trip originating out of Albany/Rensselaer to Los Angeles then Portland OR then back home again. Such a request only emphasizes the importance of - as Porky Pig would put it - "be vawee-vawee carefoo of wat you wish faw!" I don't feel that I'm much of a travelogue kind of guy but though I'd give it a go and see what happens. Don't say you wern't warned!!!

So... *LET THE GAMES BEGIN NOW!*

*GO WEST YOUNG MAN (OR "GO WEST OLD TOOT" IF THAT MOVES YOU) IT'S CALIFORNIA OR BUST*

Star Date 090625 or Jun 26, 2009 for those that don't have their heads in the clouds! (I know, I know... this ain't Star Trek!)

Today is the day we take a timeout from our unpacking and start packing for our trip. (just moved in 3 weeks prior) My usual paranoia begins along with the stress of the decision making as to what to bring along as well as the usual signs of resistance building in my lower tract... (or it that track?)! I grab a pair of socks then go take a rest! Later I grab a shirt then go take a rest! this continues well into tomorrow prior to our departure, but I do imporve as time goes bye-bye!

Star Date 090626 or Jun 27, 2009 (Getting the hang of the date thing yet?)

Our chauffer shows up at percisely her designated time to get last minute instructions on taking care of our 2 feline feme-fatales (or female cats as know by you humans) and our male cat better know as Butt-head of the famous Bevis & Butthead pair! We then pack the car - me being packed first - and head to the Amtrak Station.

Arriving at the station all 3 of us reflect on what we're about to find that we've forgotten to bring, and we then bid our farewell ados. Into the station I now proceed to find a place for me to perch and setup my laptop while my wife (bless her) checks one of our bags and arranges for me to be taken to our H room. We also find out that our train is going to be more that an hour late out of NYP because of some equipment with problems that had to be switched out. No problem for me since I have my laptop to keep me warm. Yea right... no problem except for I can't log into the Road Runner Wifi they have at the station.

I initially gave up trying to get a workable connection but tried about a half-hour later and discovered what the problem was. There was a recent update to the IE browser and I was not getting the connection web page at the station. I was getting a message that I could not connect dispite my having an ok connection to the network. In order to get the page I had to refresh the no connect page and low and behold there was the connection page... no moe problemo!

While waiting for the LSL we were quite surprised that the sleeper pax were called downstairs for what we found out to be some pizza and other goodies... and just for a relatively short delay. Is this part of the new Amtrak or what? 'Whatever, it had to give a boost to Amtraks good will credits!

Now, at the time initially indicated that the LSL would arrive, guess what actually happened? If you said it unexpectantly arrived... your correct... and right on the adjusted schedule! We were then taken to our car, me in a wheel chair and our luggage by their equivilent of a red cap. Believe it or not the station master was the one who pushed me out and he was even hesitant to take a tip for doing so. After considerable arm twisting (once) he relented and said uncle!

Obviousally one of the sleepers was involved in the equipment switch because there was no 4910 car as I was booked into and our sleeper was the 4911 car. The attendants at that car had to convice the station master that they were at the right car.

Finally, the LSL left the station and right on it's unscheduled schedule! Shortly thereafter we were served our dinner. My choice was the Vegitable Cavateppi Pasta which I'll give a 4 out of 10 for. It wasn't exactly something I enjoyed obvious by my rating.

Star Date 099627 (Glad you got it now)

We were up with the chickens but couldn't see them. The train was passing them by too quickly. The east bound LSL limited must have passed us by while we were asleep so I didn't get to see the car Printman was on with the huge 10 gallon hat sitting on the roof! For breakfast I had the Classic RR French Toast and would give that a 6/10 rating. It's probably the best they could do since the food is not prepared fresh like on the EB.

Our attendant Kevin was all spiffy and looked sharp and impressive in his Amtrak Uniform, but of respect I'll omit his last name to match the service that also seemed to be omitted. It wasn't bad enough that the call button didn't work (do they ever on the viewliners?) but the service wasn't too far off from being non-existant too. There were no pickups of our after meal materials, no checks to see if we needed anything beyone the customary meals and there seemed to be an attitude that attending our H room, including changing from day to night mode and visa verse was an inconvenience, making me wonder if he liked his job or not. Dispite this I'll give Kevin the benefit of the doubt about the whys but I didn't do the same about his tip! However, I can't say that I stayed at a Holiday Inn Express that evening - unfortunately.

The trip itself was quite bumpy and the rock and roll seemed quite excessive... at least to me. I can't say it was a fun trip, but wait until the next leg of the trip on the SWC where things got physically rougher for me personally and not because of Amtrak.

When we finally arrived at CUS we Red Capped it to the Metropolitan lounge and again I found my way to the lounge, found a comfortable place to lite and got out my laptop. Most everything was fine there, but I again had a problem with using the internet. This time it was not the browser update. Their router failed once and I just had to wait for the rebooting or refreshing. Then a short time late it failed again. When my wife said something, the only response she got was that "it happens." This time though she couldn't bother rebooting. I guess the seconds it takes to push the button or however they handle it was just too much to be bothered with.

(TOO BE CONTINUED)


----------



## GG-1 (Jul 1, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> (TOO BE CONTINUED)


Good but it is to warm today to hold my breath So just waiting

Mahalo

Eric


----------



## sky12065 (Jul 1, 2009)

GG-1 said:


> sky12065 said:
> 
> 
> > (TOO BE CONTINUED)
> ...


If you did, you could qualify to join the Blue Man Group! :lol:


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 1, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> GG-1 said:
> 
> 
> > sky12065 said:
> ...


 Great report (so far)! Can't wait for the rest!

I can't wait until star date 090724 to start TTBA(3) or star date 090819 to begin training for the next installment of the series!


----------



## sky12065 (Jul 1, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> sky12065 said:
> 
> 
> > GG-1 said:
> ...


Wait a second... I thought with you it wasn't Star Wars but rather "Lost in Space!" (Space meaning Amtrak space in this case) :lol:

As for my next log covering the SWC and LA, you'll have to be patient. It will have to wait at least until I'm in Portland depending on what time I'll have available and what condition I'm in. If I don't post it in a reasonable time, feel free to make up a temporary one for me until I can get to it! :huh:


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 1, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> Wait a second... I thought with you it wasn't Star Wars but rather "Lost in Space!" (Space meaning Amtrak space in this case) :lol:


Actually it's "Dr Who"! (Or more precisely, "Dr Where Am I Today"!) :lol:


----------



## sky12065 (Jul 2, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> sky12065 said:
> 
> 
> > Wait a second... I thought with you it wasn't Star Wars but rather "Lost in Space!" (Space meaning Amtrak space in this case) :lol:
> ...


Just ask at the ticket counter at the station or your SA on the train. I'm sure they let you know!


----------



## AAARGH! (Jul 2, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> Such a request only emphasizes the importance of - as Porky Pig would put it - "be vawee-vawee carefoo of wat you wish faw!" So...


Not to nit pick, but I belive that is what Elmer Fudd said, not Porky.


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 2, 2009)

AAARGH said:


> sky12065 said:
> 
> 
> > Such a request only emphasizes the importance of - as Porky Pig would put it - "be vawee-vawee carefoo of wat you wish faw!" So...
> ...


I *WILL* nit pick!  I too think that was Elmer. Porky says "That's all, folks!"


----------



## sky12065 (Jul 2, 2009)

AAARGH said:


> sky12065 said:
> 
> 
> > Such a request only emphasizes the importance of - as Porky Pig would put it - "be vawee-vawee carefoo of wat you wish faw!" So...
> ...


Good catch! Now I know someone's paying attention! 

Aba-da-aba-da-ats all folks! {exit end of Warner Bros. theme song} :lol:


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 2, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > sky12065 said:
> ...


Hey Joe is the LAX-PDX report lost in cyber space?As an aside the local oldie movie palace

has started showing old cartoons and just last week had a bunch with Porky and Elmer!

I honestly cant remeber who said what but its true the oldies WERE better than what passes

for cartoons now-a-days!Sort of like trains,cars,planes and people eh! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## AlanB (Jul 2, 2009)

jimhudson said:


> Hey Joe is the LAX-PDX report lost in cyber space?


He's still gotta do the SWC CHI to LAX first, before he can do LAX-PDX. Can't do the latter until he first gets to LA.


----------



## AlanB (Jul 2, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> Obviousally one of the sleepers was involved in the equipment switch because there was no 4910 car as I was booked into and our sleeper was the 4911 car. The attendants at that car had to convice the station master that they were at the right car.


I'm confused, you were booked into 4910 and 4911?



sky12065 said:


> Our attendant Kevin was all spiffy and looked sharp and impressive in his Amtrak Uniform, but of respect I'll omit his last name to match the service that also seemed to be omitted. It wasn't bad enough that the call button didn't work (do they ever on the viewliners?) but the service wasn't too far off from being non-existant too.


The call buttons worked when the Viewliners first came out and for many years after that. However when Amtrak removed the video system, which was tied into the PA & call button system, they lost the PA and call button system too. Now neither the PA's nor the call buttons work in the Viewliner cars.


----------



## sky12065 (Jul 4, 2009)

AlanB said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Joe is the LAX-PDX report lost in cyber space?
> ...


You're right Alan. I'd like to already had it done but sitting down and spending that much time in preparation is not too available often. I brought a little pocket notebook to make notes along the was so I'll be reminded when I prepare the log. My only problem with that though is... will I be able to read my own handwriting? It's hard enough normally let alone having the train motions interfering between my brain and my hand! :lol:

It will be coming, but in the mean time I'll let the suspense build up... especially for the... TRAVELER!


----------



## sky12065 (Jul 4, 2009)

AlanB said:


> sky12065 said:
> 
> 
> > Obviousally one of the sleepers was involved in the equipment switch because there was no 4910 car as I was booked into and our sleeper was the 4911 car. The attendants at that car had to convice the station master that they were at the right car.
> ...


*>>>> I was booked on the 4910 but they actually boarded me into the 4911. No 4910 on this run.*



AlanB said:


> sky12065 said:
> 
> 
> > Our attendant Kevin was all spiffy and looked sharp and impressive in his Amtrak Uniform, but of respect I'll omit his last name to match the service that also seemed to be omitted. It wasn't bad enough that the call button didn't work (do they ever on the viewliners?) but the service wasn't too far off from being non-existant too.
> ...


*>>>> Funny they don't fix it especally for the H rooms since one of the attendants on the SWC (will explain the two attendants in the TR) told me that they are required to give H room service priority! *


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 4, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> It will be coming, but in the mean time I'll let the suspense build up... especially for the... TRAVELER!


As long as it's before star date 891127! :lol: (Maybe by that time, they'll resume the SL East!  )


----------



## AlanB (Jul 4, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > sky12065 said:
> ...


It's an all or nothing proposition here. One must fix the main control panel to get back anything and once fixed, you'll get back everything.


----------



## sky12065 (Jul 5, 2009)

*SKY12065'S BIG ADVENTURE - PART DUX*

* *

At long last here it is, just what you've been asking for... waiting for... dying for... that is if you got nothing better to do! :lol:

*ROCKING AND ROLLING WITH THE SOUTHWEST CHIEF & SURVIVING LA-LA-LAND*

Star Date 090627 to 090629 (entire train trip inclusive - didn't separate into days)

I know it's not the first time, but for me it's the first time I experienced the conductor collecting our tickets in the Metro Lounge. Shortly thereafter we were called for the Red Caps and as usual we got taken to our sleeper last. In my limited experience it seems that the least in need of a red cap usually winds up being take first. Anyway, it wasn't as bad as one year when I nearly collapsed left standing waiting while others were taken out first and I can't complain about it this time.

When we reached our car, the 0330, our two attendants introduced themselves right on. Attendant Gwinn is a 30 veteran of Amtrak who will be retiring around the end of the year and the other attendant was Steve DelGrado who Gwinn was training. This was Steve's first run on the SWC but has also been around other runs gaining additional training and experience. Steve's head (and I told him this) may soon swell to the point he might have a problem getting into the restrooms in the cars. This is because Gwinn made public announcement of his status as a trainee and what a great job he was doing!

Gwinn was an absolute sweet heart from the beginning of the run right up to the end. She kept calling me sweetie and on leaving the train gave both me and my wife Eileen a big hug and a kiss! I wish Gwinn well in her retirement and also in the knee surgery she will soon be having.

Steve was just as friendly and attentive as Gwinn, but I didn't get a hug and kiss from him. A hand shake did me fine! Steve was from NYC and has a wife and children. The long hours are a little difficult for him in being away from the family, but he's doing his job the best he can and doing it for them. That helps justify the hours away.

Before starting our "excellent adventure" my wife and I went to Verizon and got ourselves new toys... cell phones to replace the old ones. On mine I got Verizon's VZ Navigator to expand my experiences while riding the rails of America.

Included with the navigator, besides the tracking or following our movement on the train, I was able to check out such things as the trains speed, headings to the degree, altitude, latitude, longitude and more. Not that these features really serve that much purpose to me, but it nether-the-less is interesting to use. i.e. at Raton NM I checked and got a reading of 6574 for the altitude and found that the train was traveling at 80 MPH on a number of occasions. There were only two problems, one that you had to stop to charge the phone every so often and the other is the numerous time the GPS was not available. Anyway, it was kind of fun to have a clue as to where we were plus the other info I could see.

In the food category the food was fine consider where it was being served but I did have a comment in that area. For one of the dinners I ordered the Flat Iron Steak off the menu and what I got was Beef Brisket being passed off as the steak. I didn't complain though since the brisket tasted real good and tender. I'd get it again... meaning the brisket!

Star Date 090629

We arrived at LAX pretty much on time and our son Mike was there ready to pick us up. He then took us to the Hotel Angeleno which is a few blocks from his apartment but then had to head on into work in Hawthorne. He works for the *American Youth Soccer Organization* (AYSO) and they were preparing for the launch of a complete new website. He's their web developer. We did however have some quality time with him, his girlfriend Leda and her mother Irene who is visiting from Budapest. Hungry. The night we arrived we went out for dinner at an Italian restaurant near where he lives.

Star Date 090630 - A day at Disneyland.

I guess you can say that a day at Disneyland is a day at Disneyland without needing too much explanation. We started out in the morning by our stopping across from the main gate and picking up a mobility scooter that I had rented for the day. While we were there my wife decided it would be best for her to get one too. She remember too vividly last years visit where she didn't use one and didn't want to go through the after discomforts again. Everything went smoothly, we got to go into some of the attractions with the only one we repeated being "Honey! I shrunk the audience!" Quite a 3D experience that's great the first time. The second wasn't bad either but a little less exciting since we experienced it before.

Shortly before leaving things stopped going smoothly when the forward control on my scooter caught my clothing while getting on and it broke. That wound up costing us an additional $50 on top of the $70 rental fee to have the broken part replaced. Later that evening we went back to the same Italian restaurant where they have once a week a recession buster. Half price on certain items. Yesterday it cost us about $160 for four of us but tonight we ordered 2 pizzas for 5 of us and the price was around $22. We should have gotten the first nights dinner on the second night and it would have been around $80 instead of the 160.

When we left the restaurant on the first night our server said to me... come again and I told him "I won't be coming back again" then after his frown said "...because we live over 3000 miles away. We we returned the next night he came out of the front door with arms wide open and exclaimed "so you did come back again!" I responded saying "That's right and we traveled over 6000 miles to do it! 

Star Date 090701

On our last full day, Mike had to work all day so we didn't get together until later in the evening. We went to his apartment where his girl friend prepared for us an authentic home make Hungarian dinner... meat, potatoes and something similar to goose goose (or however that's spelled) It was quite good including the Hungarian deserts that were served afterwords. After dinner and time for a little chat and some petting or our grandbunny, Mike returned us to the hotel.

Star Date 090702 - North to Alaska but... (To be continued...)


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 5, 2009)

Enjoyed the report Joe!It is nice to have friends that help out with transportation arrangements!

hope youve sent the heat away from the West Coast, its 104 here today, We leave tomorrow on the

journey to paradise!If I was a betting man(used to be in my young and wild days!LOL) Id say you

might be back in PDX some day since trains go there!Ill be there next Monday, hope yall saved

some scenery and cool drinks for us!Ill await the next report with baited breath as they say!

(at my age any breath is godd!LOL) Andele! Jim


----------



## Jean (Jul 6, 2009)

Could the "goose goose" have been couscous? This is a pale coloured grainy product, originally from North Africa, used like rice, pasta or potatoes. Enjoyed the report.

Jean


----------



## had8ley (Jul 6, 2009)

AlanB said:


> sky12065 said:
> 
> 
> > AlanB said:
> ...


Don't want to rob a topic but the folding chairs have "disappeared" from the Viewliner A,B and H rooms...anybody seen an ad for well used and frayed folding chairs in the New York Times?


----------



## sky12065 (Jul 6, 2009)

Jean said:


> Could the "goose goose" have been couscous? This is a pale coloured grainy product, originally from North Africa, used like rice, pasta or potatoes. Enjoyed the report.
> Jean


I was referring to goose goose.... er I mean couscous. I was just injecting a bit of humor!


----------



## guest00 (Jul 6, 2009)

AlanB said:


> It's an all or nothing proposition here. One must fix the main control panel to get back anything and once fixed, you'll get back everything.


Anywhere else, someone would just hook a buzzer or a light to that wire.

But since it is quasi-government-run, this would probably be a multi-million dollar and 20-year project.


----------



## sky12065 (Jul 7, 2009)

*SKY12065'S BEG ADVENTURE PART TROIS*

* *

*A FUNNY THING HAPPENED ON THE WAY TO ALASKA*

Well, not really funny but I didn't stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night again! And on the way to Alaska I got off at Portland OR since Amtrak doesn't go to Alaska except in the Traveler's and Jackal's minds!

Star Date 090702

Early in the AM our son picked us up at the Angeleno before going into work and drove us out to LAUS and stopped over at Phillipies for a couple of dips. He's been wanting to stop ever since I mentioned to him that Phillipies was being discussed here on AU. I found out that the little stinker stopped there after dropping us off instead of BEFORE from a posting he made to another on Facebook.

Anyway, back to LAUS where my wife and I found our way to the Traxx Lounge to await our departure. We sat near the bar at the half booth setups there. Again I experienced a first (for us) in the lounge when Amtraks attendant went around and checked ID's and stamped our tickets "ID CHECKED." A little later the conductor showed up and collected our tickets. Actually there were two conductors present. One was covering to one of the stops (can't remember which) up the CS line and the other would be taking over later for the next segment of the trip.

While waiting in the lounge we were given a plastic covered sheet that explained a little of what was happening. I learned from that sheet that the sleepers can have two 0 cars. Let me explain. The would be the customary 1430 car, the 1431 and the 1432. If there is more than 3 sleepers the next car would be the 1440 car. The sheet also explained that there is a new coach car, the 1413 which has a mini-arcade on the bottom level as well as a coin changing machine.

It was time to board the train and again I found the least handicapped people were the first to be taken out to the train by the red caps. We were taken out dead last just within minutes of the departure time. The two red caps really had to hustle to get us all out and onboard in time.

As I was about to board I got my first glimpse at what would be our SA Roger and at first sight it appeared that things would not be as they should. I got the luck of our first leg of the trip on the LSL. Roger never even bothered to introduce himself to us until a few hours later when we rang the service button to try and get something to eat. Although Roger did provide the service OK when we requested meals or wanted the room changed, he never showed up throughout the entire trip to check on us or see if everything was OK or if we needed anything. I got the impression that he was not with it, like he was either ill or otherwise didn't really care about his job and should be working elsewhere. He just seemed a little spaced out when we tried to communicate with him. I can't say it was Roger but I did mention to my wife at one point that I thought I detected the smell of rope (you do know what I mean don't you?) coming through the air vents, even though it's been 30 years since I last got a whiff of the stuff.

The scenery along the Pacific coast was nice and we were a little sad when it was over, but other interesting viewing was there to continue to make the trip interesting. Also, as I mentioned on the discussion section, the Conductor was a comedian telling us that there was going to be an eclipse coming in a few seconds... then into a tunnel we went.

For dinner I had the Vegetable Lasagna and enjoyed it although Roger seemed to either lack hearing or showed a lock of experience in that he never seemed to bring what was necessary for the meals. I'll spare you most of the details but for one, the first time I asked for a particular desert out of a choice of three, he came back and told me that he didn't see more than one desert. Mine was not the desert he saw. One desert? And this was the first time deserts where being served out of LA? I wondered if "I didn't see anymore than one desert" really meant that I couldn't be bothered looking for more?"

Star date 090703

Anyway, we finally reached Portland and it was time to bid a fair ado to our good friend Roger. Well, at least he was there to help take our bags off the train and received his reduced tip!

The red cap took us and our bags all the way to where we could catch a cab. My wife went looking from there to try and find the Hertz counter to see if we really needed to take a taxi to the airport to pickup or rental. She couldn't find the counter and with it being hot and sweltering at the time (compared to nice comfortable weather in LA) she didn't want to venture to far in looking. So we got into a cab and headed to the airport. The cab cost $31, we paid by our AGR card for the points and Hertz reimbursed us the $31 dollars. Can't beat that deal! The procedure at the airport was a bit of an ordeal for me (and my wife) with limited walking but I'll spare you the details. TMI anyway!

So we finally finished our business (not another TP statement) at the airport and started out in our rental for our hotel. Unfortunately the Hertz clerk gave us the directions to the wrong hotel and...... (To be continued)


----------



## Rail Freak (Jul 7, 2009)

Jean said:


> Could the "goose goose" have been couscous? This is a pale coloured grainy product, originally from North Africa, used like rice, pasta or potatoes. Enjoyed the report.
> Jean



:lol: Funny, I, only a couple of months ago, was introduced to """"GOOSE GOOSE"""", that aint it but, I don't know what the correct spelling is either, & was not that impressed! ( AND I Love Black Eyed Peas, boiled peanuts & liver & onions!!!!!!

RF


----------



## Rail Freak (Jul 7, 2009)

Cous Cous ! Found a little in the cubbard! 

RF


----------



## caravanman (Jul 9, 2009)

They can make rope out of part of the hemp plant.. so that must have been the whiffs you were getting.

Ed


----------



## sky12065 (Jul 11, 2009)

caravanman said:


> They can make rope out of part of the hemp plant.. so that must have been the whiffs you were getting.
> Ed


Bingo! Exactly what I was refering to!


----------



## printman2000 (Jul 12, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> In the food category the food was fine consider where it was being served but I did have a comment in that area. For one of the dinners I ordered the Flat Iron Steak off the menu and what I got was Beef Brisket being passed off as the steak. I didn't complain though since the brisket tasted real good and tender. I'd get it again... meaning the brisket!


To be fair, the menu does not use the word "Steak". It said "Braised Flat Iron Bordelaise". I considered it tasting more like a pot roast.

We had Gywn as well on our first trip and while she did seem sweet, she was really in no condition to be doing that job. Perhaps Amtrak knows that because she had a trainee with her on our train as well.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Jul 12, 2009)

Hello Sky12065,

Enjoying your trip report and just as interested in your eval of Roger on the CS. We had Roger a year ago from LAX to PDX and as you say, he was a bit of an odd duck. Very quiet, did what was needed (change beds, kept the RRs clean, etc but no conversations until we reached SLO when I tried to engage him in a talk on the break. He spent much time in the H Room that was unoccupied on our trip and didnt seem to be a happy fellow. The other members of the crew didnt seem to interact with him either. He did come to the lounge for the wine and cheese tasting (we didnt have a PPC on our trip in summer of 08).  We were hard pressed to decide what tip to give since he did his job. But needed a personality adjustment. :unsure:

Glad you had a good time on the trip.

Railroad Bill


----------



## sky12065 (Jul 13, 2009)

printman2000 said:


> sky12065 said:
> 
> 
> > In the food category the food was fine consider where it was being served but I did have a comment in that area. For one of the dinners I ordered the Flat Iron Steak off the menu and what I got was Beef Brisket being passed off as the steak. I didn't complain though since the brisket tasted real good and tender. I'd get it again... meaning the brisket!
> ...


She may well realize what you've said and figured that it was time and will retire at the end of the year after 30 years of service. Did I mention that she is going to be having a knee operation soon?

Also, I may have not seen what you experienced since she had a trainee with her to help pickup some of the work. Anyway, my wife and I liked her attitude and behaviors and to me that carries a lot of weight in one's performance!

Edited (Forgot to respond to the Bordelaise) It appears that I didn't read the menu carefully and that resulted in my misunderstanding. I never thought of rereading the menu when I didn't get what I expected. But then again, I like what I had and at that point had no reason to do a reread. In the future I'll know the difference, but by then the menu will probably change!


----------



## sky12065 (Jul 17, 2009)

*4th LEG OF JOURNEY*.............................................................

TIME TO HEAD FOR BIG SKY TERRITORY AND TO WHERE NO MAN HAS EVER GONE BEFORE... (well I can dream, can't I?)

For those that think that I have any connection what-so-ever with BIG SKY TERRITORY, the answer is yes! I'm selling it along with that bridge bridge in New York and some swamp land in Florida! If interest, PM me and I let you know where to send the money order to and the alias name to make it out to!

Star Date 090709

What a difference the beginning of our trip on the Empire Builder was from what we experienced on the CS. We were immediately and greeted by our SA O.C. Smith. Matter of fact within the first 20 minutes he checked with us 3 times and offered some champaign. What a difference indeed! Since there was no dining car until we hooked up with the Seattle EB in Spokane, box lunches were being served to all sleeper car passengers. In it was rolled beef which I found to make for a nice meal. Before we even finished with our meal O.C. again stopped in to check if everything was OK! I fell asleep before Spokane and didn't awake until we were pulling out of the station there. So I got to miss experiencing the coupling of the two trains. Oh well, I wouldn't have seen much anyway!

Again I have to comment about O.C. Smith by saying how pleasant it is having this kind of attendant instead of the duds we had on the CS and the LSL.

Star Date 090710

The next morning was quite foggy but it didn't last long. Besides I'm used to being in a fog! :blink: I selected sausage with biscuit and gravy with grits for breakfast. It was a treat for me since I rarely have it, especially the grits which I haven't had in a whole lot of years! We were served it shortly after passing through the Flat Head Tunnel. The Flathead Tunnel is a 7.01 mile railroad tunnel in the Rocky Mountains approximately 42 miles to the west of Whitefish, Montana. It is the second-longest tunnel in the United States. The EB travels through the tunnel at approximately 50 mph. I had to pop my ears to relieve the pressure more than a half dozen times while in it, something I didn't experience when passing through the Moffit Tunnel along the CZ route.

For lunch I chose Mac & Cheese and Chocolate Bundt cake for desert. The Mac & Cheese can't quite compete with homemade M&C, but I was well satisfied with it. And what can I say about bundt cake! It's usually a favorite of mine wherever or whenever it's available. For dinner I finally ordered and enjoyed the infamous flat iron steak. No complaints from me... yum! My wife ordered Bison Meatloaf and I tried a little of it. I'll take the flat iron steak anytime!!! Again I ordered the Chocolate Bundt cake and my wife did also.

Star Date 090711

On this our final day on the EB my wife and I ordered the Continental breakfast with bacon. My wife didn't want her grapefruit this time, so yippie... I got to have a whole grapefruit which rarely happens. For lunch I ordered a beef burger, but couldn't get another bundt cake. I guess we must have single handedly sold them out the day before! At Minneapolis/St. Paul our consist picked up an additional coach car. Up to this point our sleeper was the last car on the train.

During this trip we did experience a few minor problems involving equipment, but nothing serious. First was the PA where it was difficult to hear or we couldn't at all hear announcements. Two crew members were even trying to make different announcements at the same time. The other problem was with the left seat when set in the bed configuration. It wasn't latched all the way down and would pop back up when I got onto the bed. I called the O.C. to fix it, but it again popped up after he left. Strangely enough it only latched properly after I tried to get it down properly. Perhaps it was afraid that I would sit on it if it didn't stay down! 

As I end this segment I do want to make a few more comments about our SA O.C. O.C. made our beds so well that I nearly needed a shoe horn to get into the bed under the covers and some KY Jelly to slip back out! I'd also say the O.C. was one of the best SA's we've ever had in both service and attitude and for that we gave him probably the largest tip we'd ever given an SA on a two night train. (to be continued)


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 17, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> For those that think that I have any connection what-so-ever with BIG SKY TERRITORY, the answer is yes!


I'll trade you the BIG SKY TERRITORY for an unused station at ALB! (It's only used by a little old lady every other Sunday!) :lol:

It's not necessary for me - because it's off the SDL loophole, and I never get to it!


----------



## MrFSS (Jul 17, 2009)

This is why they call it Big Sky Country.







Photo taken from the EB in Montana a few years ago.


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 17, 2009)

MrFSS said:


> This is why they call it Big Sky Country.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tom - it didn't post (at least for me). All I see is a "?" and not a photo.


----------



## MrFSS (Jul 17, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> Tom - it didn't post (at least for me). All I see is a "?" and not a photo.


Working now? I had a tag wrong.


----------



## sky12065 (Jul 17, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> sky12065 said:
> 
> 
> > For those that think that I have any connection what-so-ever with BIG SKY TERRITORY, the answer is yes!
> ...


Oh no siree, you can't fool me!!! I know that the old station is going to be torn down before too much longer to make way for track 1. Thought you'd stick me with the bill... huh... didn'tcha!!! <_<


----------



## printman2000 (Jul 17, 2009)

MrFSS said:


> This is why they call it Big Sky Country.
> Photo taken from the EB in Montana a few years ago.


You wanna see some big sky, try Amarillo. Things are so flat and open (not many trees) I can almost see the next town south of here. I can for sure see lighting from a good 30 miles away.


----------



## JayPea (Jul 17, 2009)

O. C. Smith??? I wonder how many times your car attendant has been asked if it's really true that God didn't make little green apples??? Or if it really doesn't rain in Indianapolis in the summertime??? Or if it really doesn't snow in Minneapolis in the wintertime???? :lol: :lol: :lol:

(Note: for the under 45 crowd, the above reference was to this song: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TMe21FYciL0

The artist who sang this song was O.C. Smith)


----------



## sky12065 (Jul 19, 2009)

*THE END OF A JOURNEY*.............................................................

TIME TO HEAD HOME AGAIN HOME AGAIN, CLICKITY CLICK

Star Date 090711

After the customary wait in the Metropolitan in CHI following our arrival on the EB, we were taken out to the platform to board the LSL for our final leg of the trip home. When we got out there we faced what can be a nightmare situation for me. We found out that there was no 0 car as printed on our tickets and our names were not even on the roster. I'm not going to go into the detail of the entire experience because I pretty much covered it in the following posting:

http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?showtopic=28135

Anyway, it turned out that they had a Boston sleeper at the front of the consist and the H room was not booked. What a relief that was and aside, it does demonstrate an importance of accessible rooms being kept available for as long as possible an not being booked to those not needing one until 7 days before departure AND until ALL rooms on the trains sleepers are full!

So we boarded and greeted by our attendant Mark Parker, which I spoke positively of in the above link's thread. His name tag was actually "MD Parker" so I simply called him Doc! "Aah, what's up Doc!" This should have been happening at ABQ on the SWC! :lol: Mark quickly brought us some wine, cheese, crackers and grapes! HIT THE SPOT... YUM!

Anyway, we soon had our room made up for the night in which I experienced a bit of a rough night. It was the roughest ride I've ever had to date, being literally tossed being tossed from toe to head numerous times and probably a distance of at least 4 inches or more, and for me that's no easy feat! Any more I might have wound up with a concussion!

Star Date 090712

So morning came, not soon enough for me, we had our room made up and that followed by a Continental breakfast then later a beef burger IIRC. Before we knew it we were approaching Schenectady and I figured that I'd pull my magic by getting changed out of my Easter Bunny PJ's :huh: and into my Superman outfit for the final approach to the Rensselaer Station. Alias, we arrived, I was assisted into the station, my wife went to retrieve our car from the B parking area and our Big Adventure had finally come to an end! (Not to be continued... at least this year) 

Thanks for reading about this trip and not complaining about about any ill feeling you got in your stomach from it! :lol:


----------



## MrFSS (Jul 19, 2009)

Nice reports, Sky - I enjoyed them.


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 19, 2009)

Great reports! 

Even with the bad, there is (and was) a lot of good - makes me want to go somewhere! Maybe PDX!  A week until I get on the big bird to PDX (the airport)  , but I'll leave from PDX (the train station) for my *LONG* adventure! 



sky12065 said:


> (Not to be continued... at least this year)


That never stopped me! :lol:


----------



## JayPea (Jul 19, 2009)

Great reports!  Just a week and a half now before I do that F word (fly) from Spokane to Chicago, meet up with my uncle there, and begin our little journey: Champaign-New Orleans, then the Slidell Loophole trip: New Orleans-Slidell-Washington DC-Chicago-Portland-Los Angeles. I'm getting more excited by the minute!


----------

